# What movie do you have to stop and watch.



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I was flipping through the channels tonight and Shawshank Redemption was on and I started watching it and my wife came in and said "you have seen this a million times".

So which movies do you have to watch if it comes on?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahhh, Shawshank is a must to stop on. 
Others include: 
1.Dumb & Dumber 
2.Bloodsport/Lionheart 
3.Office Space 
4.Major League 
5.Top Gun 
6.Dazed & Confused 
7.The Girl Next Door 
8.Forrest Gump 
9.Happy Gilmore 
honorable mention: Days of Thunder, Orange County, A Night at the Roxbury, and any Chris Farley movie.
There's more that I'm forgetting but it's odd how I'll watch a movie if it's on TV, but I'd never think of sticking the DVD in sitting right by the TV.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Grumpy old men and Grumpier old men 8 seconds, really anything by John Wayne


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

In no particular order...

Father Goose, Operation Pettycoat, Kelly's Heros, Cannonball Run, Rush Hour, Rush Hour2, Wedding Singer, Mr. Deeds, Happy Gilmore, Shanghai Noon/Nights.

And my wife... JAWS. She has seen it at least 300 times, knows almost every line and still jumps at some of the scenes.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Not the Lovin Kind, Butt Darling, Booner jams 1,2,&3, and last but not least......twister, I just really love that show!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Animal House, Blues Bros, Quigly, War Wagon, Big Jake, McClintock, True Grit, Roster Cogburn, The Shootist, Jeramiah Johnson.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Jermiah Johnson, Tombstone, Braveheart


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Braveheart
The Patriot
Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dazed and Confused
Tombstone
Top Gun
Bloodsport
braveheart
blues brothers
animal house
platoon
the good, the bad, the ugly
Jerimah johnson (sp?)
billy madison
South Park the movie (late night on Com. central)
meet the parents
Dumb and Dumber

I could go on and on. The sad thing is I own most of these movies but never watch them unless they are on TV.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Swingers


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The Negotiator
The Rock
Bad Boys 1 and 2 (even though they suck on cable and I have the DVD's)
Patriot Games
Clear and Present Danger
and, of course, Braveheart

I'm sure there are a ton of others. All I would have to do is go through my DVD collection to get more ideas.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Terminator I and II
Happy Gilmore
Caddy Shack

...and many others.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Caddyshack
Goodfellas
Office Space
Tommy Boy


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

- A Few Good Men
- Con-Air
- Sniper
- Face Off
- Last of the Dogmen
- The Rock
- Lethal Weapons - all of them


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tough to turn down any of the following on a lame sunday afternoon in February or March when TNT/USA/TBS/FX is running a bunch of shows...

Dawn of the Dead ('04)
28 Days Later
Chronicles of Riddick
Any of the Mummy / Scorpion King movies
Dumb and Dumber
Jaws
Pirates: Curse of the Black Pearl
White Chicks


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well two come to mind right away because I did it this weekend both on cable.

Back to back

Patriot and Gladiator

Two movies I just can't pass up.

There are many others but I just can't think of them now.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Shawshank is a must...stop EVERY time I see it.

#2 is Dumb and Dumber


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I know a lot of people don't like this one, but Urban Cowboy. I have seen it probably a hundred times, but will still stop what I am doing, open a beer, and sit down with that one.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Full Metal Jacket
Forrest Gump
We Were Soldiers Once.. And Young
O Brother Where Art Thou
Field of Dreams
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

#1 Slapshot!!!!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

%^&*ing machine ate my quarter!

they brought their damn toys with em!

we're on the road, Coach!

I'm listening to the %^&%ing song!!

Trade me right $$%^ing now!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Eric Hustad said:


> Brokeback Mountain


EH, sounds like you need to check out the bottom half of this post: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hlight=416
:wink:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Austin Powers the 1st and 3rd.
Training Day
Rush Hour 1 and 2


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

1. Black Hawk Down

2. Wedding Crashers

3. Scarface


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

TOMBSTONE........enough said.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok eh, well this is like a tough decision eh.

I hope all you hosers appreciate this is as I am devising new ways to score free Elsinore eh.

cu koo koo koo koo cu koo koo koo!

Strangebrew, a classic.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Good Will Hunting
Silvarado
Family Vacation (first one-Grand Canyon)
The Song Remains the Same
Pet Detective (first one)
Blues Brothers
Star Wars, Return of the Jedi, Empire Strikes Back
The Abyss
Back to the Future (first one)
The Wall


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Tombstone
Blood Sport
Top Gun


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have seen it a Bizillion times but Jaws stops me everytime. I love that movie! The 1st one, the rest were crap!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.killerclips.com/clip.php?id=96&qid=1024
Cigarettes a bag of refer...

http://www.killerclips.com/clip.php?id=57&qid=431

http://www.killerclips.com/clip.php?id=139&qid=1925

this is my rifle..
http://www.killerclips.com/clip.php?id=82&qid=811

http://www.killerclips.com/clip.php?id=46&qid=304

1 More........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x45d7tO3 ... ed&search=


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Braveheart
Maverick
Caddyshack
Happy Gilmore


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh man, there's so many "must stop to watch" movies out there. Some of the best imo include:
Grumpy Old Men
SpaceBalls
Canadian Bacon
Office Space
Happy Gilmore
Billy Madison
Christmas Vacation
ANY of the Star Wars movies
Strange Brew
Dumb and Dumber
Dumb and Dumberer

There's so many more I can't even think of what they are. I just like funny movies and if there's one on TV I stop and watch.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Godfather I
Godfather II
Goodfellas
Casino
Fargo
Field of Dreams
A Few Good Men
Caddyshack
Office Space
Blazing Saddles
Young Frankenstein

And a recent favorite - Little Miss Sunshine - the Alan Arkin character is who I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

1. Last of the Mohicans
2. Rush Hour 1 &2
3. Top Gun
4. Days of Thunder
5. Braveheart
6. The Patriot
7. Under Seige
8. Cocktails

Thats all I can think of right now, but I am sure there is more to these. lol.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Saving Private Ryan


 :withstupid:

I'm surprised that didn't make more lists. Seen it many times, but when I know it's gonna be on TV I make sure I plan to see it again.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

The Godfather I & II
Jerimiah Johnson (sp)
Patton
Black Hawk Down
The Usual Suspects (I am Keyzer Soze)
Heat


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

The Green Mile
Forrest Gump
The Flim Flam man
...who am i kidding i dont have cable anymore...so its repeted episodes of family guy and king of the hill for me


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

For those of us with little kids:

The Incredibles and Monsters Inc.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Bourne (Any of them)

Saw the Bourne Identity for what was probably the 15th time last night.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

American History X


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

bmxfire37 said:


> American History X


good movie :beer:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

I SAID PUT YOUR FU***** MOUTH ON THE CURB!
come on man
SAY GOODNIGHT MOTHER-FU****
(stomps)


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

bmxfire37 said:


> I SAID PUT YOUR FU***** MOUTH ON THE CURB!
> come on man
> SAY GOODNIGHT MOTHER-FU****
> (stomps)


yea the whole movie is good i need to go rent it again i havent seen it in a long time


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

theres a link to it online..its legal to watch since your not downloading it


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

ha cool.

But you have to admit Fast Times At Ridgemont High is an all time great stop and watch movie


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

that and sixteen candles

dong where is my automobile?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

WAYNES WORLD!


----------



## amywc2009 (Aug 23, 2007)

i have to agree wit bmxfire37 american history x is a really good movie.


----------

